# Great recipe I came up with



## ncage1974 (Feb 16, 2007)

I came up with this recipe this week and i just thought it was very good and would pass it along. I would say its mexican in its roots so i thought i would post it in this forum. It does take some effort but i think its worth it:

Step 1
Cube 3 medium red potatoes and put 2 teaspoons of oil in a non stick skillet (work in batches if you need to so you don't overcrowd the pan). Make sure the pan is pretty hot. Stir cubed potatoes every 5-10 minutes until they are crusty. Move the pan to the oven at 350F and cook for 15 minutes.

Step 2 
While potatoes are cooking make the cheese sauce. Sweat 1 small onion and 1 clove of garlic in a medium pan. Once vegetables are done deglaze the pan with tequilla and cook until almost eveporated (yes the tequilla makes a BIG difference). Add about 1/2 cup of milk and your favorite cheese unil the desired consistency. (i used Queso Blanco but any good quality melting cheese woudl probably work like monterray or cojack).
A nice addition might be a charred green chile  but i didn't do this.

Step 3
Cook 1 medium onion and 3 cloves of garlic in a medium sauce pan. Then add 1 pound of your preferred sausage (cut into chunks). I used smoked Jalapeno/cheese sausage. I meant to use charizo but i couldn't find it where i was shopping (i prefer spanish style). Add one chipotle chile in adobe sauce diced and 1-2 tsp smoked paprika (especially if you didn't use charizo). Cook till sausage is browned nicely. Mix potatoes with this mixture.

Step 4. 
Cook 8 eggs sunny side up (2 per person).

Step 5:
Cook refriend beans. Homemade is prefered but you can use the stuff from the can.

Step 6: Cook 8 corn tortillas brushed with oil until they are crisp in the oven.

Here is how you assemble.
Put corn tortillas down and then refriend beans on top of that. Pour sausage mixture over the tortillas. Then put the eggs down. Pour the cheese sauce over that. If you like salsa then you can add it now and garnish with cilantro and this is what your finished dish will look like.









This was just so good i had to pass it along. The next night i poured this mixture over pasta and it was excellent.


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That sounds perfect!!! I would love that!

Thank you so much for sharing and for the photo!

Maybe you could call it "huevos benedicto"


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 16, 2007)

ncage1974:  I recently made something similar to this so that I could use up some products like this.  Did not think I would see anything similar to it but I do like your recipe enough to follow through with all the ingredients that you used because it was good with the few that I used.  
   ((I had some flour tortillas, grilled some leftover summer sausage, made some spicy tater tots; put the sausage slices over the flour tortilla and piled 
tater tots in the center.  I melted some cheddar cheese/salsa mix over it.))
   Thanks for posting your recipe.  What are you going to name it?


----------



## JohnL (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow ncage!
That sounds great!
Right up my alley, I love Mex type food.
Your recipe seems very adaptable, which is always a plus for me.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks so good, I could eat this anytime of day - Thanks for the idea !!


----------



## ncage1974 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the great compliments. Mex food is one of my favorites. Now lets try to come up with a name. I am not very good at this. How about:
Huevos rancheros hash with a Tequilla spiked cheese sauce? Sound like a good name? Can anyone come up with any other ideas? Actually the name that jkath came up with was a pretty good name in itself. What do you guys/gals think?

Like barb stated i think this dish could be eaten at any time of the day. I had it for dinner though. As John stated its very adaptable too. I am ready thinking of twists on this recipe .


----------



## ncage1974 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry everyone ive had a few edits on my original post. I was like OHHHHHHH yea i forgot i added this/that. I think the recipe i have now is the complete version. Thats my fault for not writing it down immediatly .


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2007)

I seriously am going to copy/paste this. All of us love mexican food. As a matter of fact, I may have the kids help make this for the weekend.
Thanks again for this awesome recipe!


----------



## ncage1974 (Feb 17, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> I seriously am going to copy/paste this. All of us love mexican food. As a matter of fact, I may have the kids help make this for the weekend.
> Thanks again for this awesome recipe!



Thank you very much. I hope your family enjoys it. Let me know how much you liked it or anyone else who fixes it let me know what you think of it. This is one of the first recipes ive really come up with on my own and i kind of impressed myself how well it turned out.


----------



## elcameron (Feb 17, 2007)

season with a bit of hot sauce and you've got the perfect hangover cure...Yum


----------



## QSis (Apr 8, 2007)

mmmm I just saw your photo at the top of the portal page, ncage, and had to look up the recipe!

Looks fantastic!  I like jkath's name for it, "Huevos Benedicto", too!

Wish I had a dish of that right now, on this fine Easter morning!

Lee


----------



## Topaz (Apr 8, 2007)

It sure looks delicious! I've never had anything like that before, I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, that sounds amazing....Good job on that, seriously.  As a home cook starting to make his own recipes, i have to say you are good!!!!! A+


----------



## ncage1974 (Apr 8, 2007)

*thank you...*

I really appreciate the comments. Hopefully i can up with more recipes like this. I don't know how this even happened. I was sitting there trying to think of what to eat for dinner and all these great ideas just kept comming to my head. I think next time i might add some mexican charizo.

Ncage


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 14, 2007)

Your recipe sounds and looks delicious, ncage!! I'm going to give it a try soon -- might add sliced avocado or a scoop of guacamole on the side! YUM!!!!  I agree with jkath about the name for your new creation -- "Huevos Benedicto"  or, how about -- "Tipsy Huevos Benedicto"????


----------



## mudbug (Apr 14, 2007)

and seeing the finished product didn't hurt a bit!  great idea, ncage - thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

